# Uber surge data is now off limits to the public



## homelesswarlock

This happened about 4 days ago when my surge apps stopped firing and went dark. This data used to be open source and I have been using it to track movement within my city. It appears that all apps that track surge are broken and the "Uber estimate" website now only shows Lyft.

https://estimatefares.com/live
The website above used to look like this:









I work only when there is a shortage of drivers on the road or when there is a surplus of visitors to the city. With this change, I won't know what the weather is like unless I'm out in the field actively anting.

To those of you who ant regardless of surge, this change will not effect you. For those who analyze and only work surge; this change inhibits all strategies. The less we know, the more we ant.

This is the message for all my checkpoints


----------



## MHR

I love that their system immediately defaults to “Uber doesn’t service this location”.
/sarcasm

This is all a result of drivers and pax becoming more aware that U and L are charging the pax an exorbitant amount for surge and passing on very little of that to the driver. The pax probably don’t care about the driver side of this situation but they’re tired of being poked in the eyes as well.

As your statement suggested, it’s all about these companies wanting to keep drivers in the dark.


----------



## homelesswarlock

Luckily, I've got an ace up my sleeve and I found out that hotel prices correlate to a surplus of visitors to the city who will Uber rather than rent a car.










Days where a one night hotel stay is base rate $70~$99 means no surge and local pax who don't tip.


----------



## peteyvavs

homelesswarlock said:


> This happened about 4 days ago when my surge apps stopped firing and went dark. This data used to be open source and I have been using it to track movement within my city. It appears that all apps that track surge are broken and the "Uber estimate" website now only shows Lyft.
> 
> https://estimatefares.com/live
> The website above used to look like this:
> View attachment 333742
> 
> 
> I work only when there is a shortage of drivers on the road or when there is a surplus of visitors to the city. With this change, I won't know what the weather is like unless I'm out in the field actively anting.
> 
> To those of you who ant regardless of surge, this change will not effect you. For those who analyze and only work surge; this change inhibits all strategies. The less we know, the more we ant.
> 
> This is the message for all my checkpoints
> View attachment 333745


Good, about time you cherrypickers get shafted, you have been screwing honest drivers with getting stuck with crappie rides while you flood the market taking undeserved premium rides. BTW I'm the guy who spoke to Uber management and suggested that they remove surge trackers from their platform.
You got what you deserve.


----------



## Fozzie

peteyvavs said:


> Good, about time you cherrypickers get shafted, you have been screwing honest drivers with getting stuck with crappie rides while you flood the market taking undeserved premium rides. BTW I'm the guy who spoke to Uber management and suggested that they remove surge trackers from their platform.
> You got what you deserve.


All he's doing is limiting his driving to "busy" time periods. That's no different from people that only drove when markets surged. Markets (supposedly) surged to bring in more drivers. *Working as intended*.

Despite how many hours you may choose to drive, you're no more "entitled" to rides than others.


----------



## peteyvavs

Fozzie said:


> All he's doing is limiting his driving to "busy" time periods. That's no different from people that only drove when markets surged. Markets (supposedly) surged to bring in more drivers. *Working as intended*.
> 
> Despite how many hours you may choose to drive, you're no more "entitled" to rides than others.


Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


----------



## Fozzie

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


If it's surging, then supposedly the current supply of drivers is insufficient to meet demand. Are you saying that we should put your full time status ahead of all else?


----------



## peteyvavs

Fozzie said:


> If it's surging, then supposedly the current supply of drivers is insufficient to meet demand. Are you saying that we should put your full time status ahead of all else?


Yes, why should anyone of us eat crappie rides all day and then have to get cut out of decent rides by cherrypickers. We all complain about pax's trying to game the system, cherrypicking is no different.


----------



## homelesswarlock

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


Everyone has access to the same data. You chose the ant life, the ant life did not choose you.


----------



## peteyvavs

homelesswarlock said:


> Everyone has access to the same data. You chose the ant life, the ant life did not choose you.


Wrong, I work at accepting rides, not just surge trips, if you and anyone else doesn't like it that's your problem.


----------



## Roadmasta

Cherry picking 101. If your anting all day it's your fault.


----------



## Fozzie

peteyvavs said:


> Wrong, I work at accepting rides, not just surge trips, if you and anyone else doesn't like it that's your problem.


If you're the one mad over this, it would seem that you're the one with a problem.


----------



## peteyvavs

Well now you cherrypickers are the ones that are going to be whining, I couldn’t care less. For all of uber’s Faults, many drivers are also responsible for screwing other drivers.


----------



## Fozzie

peteyvavs said:


> Well now you cherrypickers are the ones that are going to be whining


Why would we be doing that?


----------



## peteyvavs

Fozzie said:


> Why would we be doing that?


Because you'll actually have to earn an honest living like the rest of the drivers.


----------



## Roadmasta

I think drivers that drive without surge is the problem. It's simple, no surge no drive.


----------



## peteyvavs

Just because you have access to the data it doesn’t mean you have the right to screw other drivers. That’s one reason we lost the multiplier when it surges, Uber knew cherrypickers would flood the area and stuck us with 2.00 surges.


----------



## Amos69

peteyvavs said:


> Well now you cherrypickers are the ones that are going to be whining, I couldn't care less. For all of uber's Faults, many drivers are also responsible for screwing other drivers.


There it is.

Always someone elses fault that you cannot succeed.

Who is still on surge nowadays anyways? We get flat rate, and it is very predictable when and where it will be. I generally drive the other way if I am not in it.


----------



## Roadmasta

I still get surge mutilplyer.


----------



## Trafficat

peteyvavs said:


> Wrong, I work at accepting rides, not just surge trips, if you and anyone else doesn't like it that's your problem.


If everyone only chose surge trips, only surge trips would exist. Just saying...

Uber pays the driver so little because there are ants that will do any ride, even the ones that will cost them more in operating costs than the payout.

I admit I'm part of the problem as I tend to ant around just like you and often do low profit rides just as an excuse to keep the AC going instead of shutting the engine off.


----------



## homelesswarlock

peteyvavs said:


> Because you'll actually have to earn an honest living like the rest of the drivers.


If I had that mentality of living like the "rest of the drivers", I wouldn't be a Warlock. Take the gifts that God gave you and exploit them.


----------



## peteyvavs

Then never complain about the way Uber treats drivers, the management is only using there giving talents to exploit drivers and pax’s.


----------



## Fozzie

peteyvavs said:


> Because you'll actually have to earn an honest living like the rest of the drivers.


I wasn't aware that I was doing anything unscrupulous by driving rideshare part time.

Are there certain hours that I need to work to make myself "legit?"

How many hours must I drive in order for my earnings to be considered "honest earnings?"

Should only insolvent individuals drive rideshare, or should it be open to everyone that wants to make a few extra bucks? (and if there should be restrictions based on income, etc, how much should that be capped at?)


----------



## peteyvavs

Fozzie said:


> I wasn't aware that I was doing anything unscrupulous by driving rideshare part time.
> 
> Are there certain hours that I need to work to make myself "legit?"
> 
> How many hours must I drive in order for my earnings to be considered "honest earnings?"
> 
> Should only insolvent individuals drive rideshare, or should it be open to everyone that wants to make a few extra bucks? (and if there should be restrictions based on income, etc, how much should that be capped at?)


Fozzie think of it this way, you're in a poker game and another player is using a marked deck, he/she knows what your hole cards are every hand, then when he/she has a hand that can beat you he takes your money. Cherry picking



peteyvavs said:


> Fozzie think of it this way, you're in a poker game and another player is using a marked deck, he/she knows what your hole cards are every hand, then when he/she has a hand that can beat you he takes your money. Cherry picking


There are plenty of people at the airport using surge trackers, they decline short trip constantly while othe get stuck with those short trip, then all those drivers on short trip leave a vacuum that create a surge and those cherrpickers get them while you and others are on 5 dollar trips


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete....


You've heard of the economic principle of supply and demand, right? I'm sure you have. It's basic high school economics. What you just described is the "supply" portion of the principle of supply and demand. The principle of supply literally says that if the price of something is increased, then the amount of that something that the market will be willing to provide will also increase. This is exactly what you described. There is nothing unscrupulous about it. It has been a recognized economic principle since at least the 1700's. Probably much earlier than that.



peteyvavs said:


> ....it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


Of course it's different. It's completely different. The driver in your example is evaluating the market to determine whether or not it is in his interest to provide product. The rider is lying in order to defraud Uber and the driver out of the fares that they worked for. The actual equivalent rider behavior would be the rider that waits until after the surge has faded away to order a ride so that they don't have to pay the surge pricing. I don't think anybody would argue that it is unethical or unscrupulous for the rider to do that.


----------



## Uber's Guber

The best part of "surge" was staying right where I was while watching all you ants race to the red zone only to have it die, and me staying right were I was and being the only driver left in my area to receive all the pings.


----------



## Funky Monkey

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


I had to rely on 2x surges to make ends meet at $0.82 p/mile. Not worth it otherwise. $0.82 p/mile to nowhere then deadheading to somewhere with business. How the hell can someone survive on that? Nice work btw


----------



## Fozzie

peteyvavs said:


> Fozzie think of it this way, you're in a poker game and another player is using a marked deck, he/she knows what your hole cards are every hand, then when he/she has a hand that can beat you he takes your money. Cherry picking
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people at the airport using surge trackers, they decline short trip constantly while othe get stuck with those short trip, then all those drivers on short trip leave a vacuum that create a surge and those cherrpickers get them while you and others are on 5 dollar trips


That player may have an advantage if they had inside information, but if that player has the same information as you do, they have no advantage. If I'm at the airport and get pinged, I have ZERO more information than you do. Sometimes I get a good run, and sometimes I get screwed with a minimum fare. It's all luck of the draw. Where's the advantage?


----------



## peteyvavs

Fozzie said:


> That player may have an advantage if they had inside information, but if that player has the same information as you do, they have no advantage. If I'm at the airport and get pinged, I have ZERO more information than you do. Sometimes I get a good run, and sometimes I get screwed with a minimum fare. It's all luck of the draw. Where's the advantage?


Going on short trips that were declined by cherrypickers, stacking the deck so to speak. While other drivers miss out on surges doing short trips. 
I'm just glad Uber has done away with surge trackers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

peteyvavs said:


> Going on short trips that were declined by cherrypickers, stacking the deck so to speak. While other drivers miss out on surges doing short trips.
> I'm just glad Uber has done away with surge trackers.


Seriously, I should bend over and take $3 rides? why? I'm an independent contractor apparently. For the last 5 years I've been driving at times and in places that are more likely to get me surge and higher ticket rides. If you are that foolish that you take everything you get then that's your problem. 5 years I've been working drunks and storms, ... I'm not doing it for 60 cents a mile. You are the problem because you are willing to.

By the way folks, "Anti Surge" on android still seems to work.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


Would you rather be an employee to level the playing field ?

Sounds like it to me.

It's survival of the fittest. All others will be eaten.


----------



## peteyvavs

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously, I should bend over and take $3 rides? why? I'm an independent contractor apparently. For the last 5 years I've been driving at times and in places that are more likely to get me surge and higher ticket rides. If you are that foolish that you take everything you get then that's your problem. 5 years I've been working drunks and storms, ... I'm not doing it for 60 cents a mile. You are the problem because you are willing to.
> 
> By the way folks, "Anti Surge" on android still seems to work.


Don't fret anothe dozen drivers will replace you.


----------



## Roadmasta

Make your own hours Uber says. Yup, whenever I think it's profitable is my hours. If your driving at IRS standard deduction rates, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## MiamiKid

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


Seriously????



peteyvavs said:


> Well now you cherrypickers are the ones that are going to be whining, I couldn't care less. For all of uber's Faults, many drivers are also responsible for screwing other drivers.


Must admit, I'm in that category of driving just those "cream of the crop" hours. But, never really looked that way.

So thanks for bringing this to my attention. You've added an entire new level of enjoyment to those hours! ?


----------



## peteyvavs

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously????
> 
> 
> Must admit, I'm in that category of driving just those "cream of the crop" hours. But, never really looked that way.
> 
> So thanks for bringing this to my attention. You've added an entire new level of enjoyment to those hours! ?


Now without the surge trackers you'll need to dust off your crystal ball.


----------



## Roadmasta

Dynamik works with Uber.


----------



## MiamiKid

peteyvavs said:


> Now without the surge trackers you'll need to dust off your crystal ball.


Got it down already. Little creativity. ?


----------



## nouberipo

peteyvavs said:


> Good, about time you cherrypickers get shafted, you have been screwing honest drivers with getting stuck with crappie rides while you flood the market taking undeserved premium rides. BTW I'm the guy who spoke to Uber management and suggested that they remove surge trackers from their platform.
> You got what you deserve.


Lets be very clear here. Taking undeserved premium rides? Do you mean driving people for fair wages? Do you mean getting part of a surge that uber and lyft are charging the passengers anyways? You spoke with Uber management......lmfao were are sure you did......you mean the high school dropouts manning the greenlight stations who surely have a lot of influence on policies and regulations at Uber headquarters. Thank you for the day's laugh mate.



homelesswarlock said:


> Luckily, I've got an ace up my sleeve and I found out that hotel prices correlate to a surplus of visitors to the city who will Uber rather than rent a car.
> 
> View attachment 333753
> 
> 
> Days where a one night hotel stay is base rate $70~$99 means no surge and local pax who don't tip.


I do the very same thing with hotels.com by looking each week to see when the hotels are filled.



peteyvavs said:


> Don't fret anothe dozen drivers will replace you.


Exactly. Uber will exploit driver after driver after driver contributing to every community in its wake. Contributing what you say? Well that is what the regulators, lawmakers, and policy makers are just coming to realize. There is a reason there are laws in place in the work world and they all came from companies not regulating themselves thus others have to come in and regulate for them. Think about it.


----------



## peteyvavs

You all don’t get the point. You complain about Uber screwing you with rate cuts, pax’s that file bogus complaints, but you’re perfectly fine with screwing other drivers by passing off undesirable trips on others while waiting for surge trips. If so it doesn’t say a lot about your integrity.


----------



## tmart

homelesswarlock said:


> Luckily, I've got an ace up my sleeve and I found out that hotel prices correlate to a surplus of visitors to the city who will Uber rather than rent a car.
> 
> View attachment 333753
> 
> 
> Days where a one night hotel stay is base rate $70~$99 means no surge and local pax who don't tip.


Thanks this info easily be monitored



peteyvavs said:


> You all don't get the point. You complain about Uber screwing you with rate cuts, pax's that file bogus complaints, but you're perfectly fine with screwing other drivers by passing off undesirable trips on others while waiting for surge trips. If so it doesn't say a lot about your integrity.


Dont hate the player. Hate the game


----------



## TBone

Nobody can drive surge only in my city. I havent seen a "surge" in weeks and when it does its anywhere from $1.25-2.50 a ride.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

peteyvavs said:


> ....but you're perfectly fine with screwing other drivers by passing off undesirable trips on others while waiting for surge trips.


You don't have to take the undesirable trips either. Nobody has to take them. The drivers that pass on undesirable trips aren't the drivers that hurt other drivers. The drivers that take them are the drivers that hurt other drivers because their willingness to accept those trips drives rates down for everybody.


----------



## Amos69

peteyvavs said:


> You all don't get the point. You complain about Uber screwing you with rate cuts, pax's that file bogus complaints, but you're perfectly fine with screwing other drivers by passing off undesirable trips on others while waiting for surge trips. If so it doesn't say a lot about your integrity.


I do not complain about Any of those things.

If no one gets your point, then perhaps your point is invalid.

You and I are not business partners. Fozzie and I are not business partners.

I am in no way obligated to teach you how to make money doing this nor to help you. In turn I expect nothing from either you or Fozzie. The socialist drum you are beating might be more appreciated on the floor of Seattle City Council.


----------



## SRGuy

peteyvavs said:


> Good, about time you cherrypickers get shafted, you have been screwing honest drivers with getting stuck with crappie rides while you flood the market taking undeserved premium rides. BTW I'm the guy who spoke to Uber management and suggested that they remove surge trackers from their platform.
> You got what you deserve.


Not all cherrypickers are part timers. And cherrypicking doesn't always work if you're waiting for the ideal ride because nothing good may arrive. Taking every ride that gets sent to you is good for uber and Lyft and bad for you and every other driver.


----------



## RodB

peteyvavs said:


> Good, about time you cherrypickers get shafted, you have been screwing honest drivers with getting stuck with crappie rides while you flood the market taking undeserved premium rides. BTW I'm the guy who spoke to Uber management and suggested that they remove surge trackers from their platform.
> You got what you deserve.


You are the one screwing honest drivers.

When we all go out and drive the drunks and drive in storms, get stuck in traffic on the 4th of July for pennies on the mile it is drivers like you that are to blame.

Why should drivers not get paid extra when they are risking driving drunks late night, driving in bad weather and getting stuck in traffic jams.

You are doing exactly what Uber wanted, driving prices down so their profits go up and the drivers get screwed.

How are these premium rides undeserved?

We come in and flood the market? ???
It is the ants that flood the market.

So your "THE GUY" that talked Uber management...that is some funny shit..

Damn you must have some pull being "THE GUY" for Uber...

This may be the dumbest thread on UP..

Should have been titled ( I bend over for Uber, how dare other drivers not do the same)


----------



## peteyvavs

RodB said:


> You are the one screwing honest drivers.
> 
> When we all go out and drive the drunks and drive in storms, get stuck in traffic on the 4th of July for pennies on the mile it is drivers like you that are to blame.
> 
> Why should drivers not get paid extra when they are risking driving drunks late night, driving in bad weather and getting stuck in traffic jams.
> 
> You are doing exactly what Uber wanted, driving prices down so their profits go up and the drivers get screwed.
> 
> How are these premium rides undeserved?
> 
> We come in and flood the market? ???
> It is the ants that flood the market.
> 
> So your "THE GUY" that talked Uber management...that is some funny shit..
> 
> Damn you must have some pull being "THE GUY" for Uber
> 
> This may be the dumbest thread on UP..
> 
> Should have been titled ( I bend over for Uber, how dare other drivers not do the same)


There were groups of drivers who sat around waiting for areas that were surging, then swoop in to catch the surge and kill the surge for everyone else by over saturating the area. This is the problem, we work and catch the short trips and when it surged these groups would ruin it for everyone else. I don't care what others think, if they want to undercut everyone else then they can go F themselves.

Th


RodB said:


> You are the one screwing honest drivers.
> 
> When we all go out and drive the drunks and drive in storms, get stuck in traffic on the 4th of July for pennies on the mile it is drivers like you that are to blame.
> 
> Why should drivers not get paid extra when they are risking driving drunks late night, driving in bad weather and getting stuck in traffic jams.
> 
> You are doing exactly what Uber wanted, driving prices down so their profits go up and the drivers get screwed.
> 
> How are these premium rides undeserved?
> 
> We come in and flood the market? ???
> It is the ants that flood the market.
> 
> So your "THE GUY" that talked Uber management...that is some funny shit..
> 
> Damn you must have some pull being "THE GUY" for Uber...
> 
> This may be the dumbest thread on UP..
> 
> Should have been titled ( I bend over for Uber, how dare other drivers not do the same)


This is not an issue with Uber, the surge tracker apps were F everyone for the benefit of those who were getting over on other drivers.


----------



## Ssgcraig

peteyvavs said:


> Fozzie think of it this way, you're in a poker game and another player is using a marked deck, he/she knows what your hole cards are every hand, then when he/she has a hand that can beat you he takes your money. Cherry picking


Your analogy is missing an important part, you both have access to the marked deck, your the ding dong that is allowing the other player to take your money.



peteyvavs said:


> You all don't get the point. You complain about Uber screwing you with rate cuts, pax's that file bogus complaints, but you're perfectly fine with screwing other drivers by passing off undesirable trips on others while waiting for surge trips. If so it doesn't say a lot about your integrity.


I don't think a veteran driver needs an app to know when and where surges happens, I know where they are where I drive.


----------



## peteyvavs

Ssgcraig said:


> Your analogy is missing an important part, you both have access to the marked deck, your the ding dong that is allowing the other player to take your money.


The surge trackers were killing surges by allowing areas that had demand to get over saturated with hundreds of ants that stuck everyone else with base rides. To hell with the parasites who were uncutting the rest of us.


----------



## Ssgcraig

peteyvavs said:


> The surge trackers were killing surges by allowing areas that had demand to get over saturated with hundreds of ants that stuck everyone else with base rides. To hell with the parasites who were uncutting the rest of us.


It's my ball and I'm going home, whah.


----------



## peteyvavs

Ssgcraig said:


> Your analogy is missing an important part, you both have access to the marked deck, your the ding dong that is allowing the other player to take your money.
> 
> 
> I don't think a veteran driver needs an app to know when and where surges happens, I know where they are where I drive.


Exactly, veteran drivers took the time to learn their market, it was the lazy aholes who were undercutting veteran drivers who actually worked their market.



Ssgcraig said:


> It's my ball and I'm going home, whah.


Another senseless response.


----------



## peteyvavs

Fozzie said:


> All he's doing is limiting his driving to "busy" time periods. That's no different from people that only drove when markets surged. Markets (supposedly) surged to bring in more drivers. *Working as intended*.
> 
> Despite how many hours you may choose to drive, you're no more "entitled" to rides than others.


Actually the cherrypickers killed surges by flooding a market when they had a surge.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> You don't have to take the undesirable trips either. Nobody has to take them. The drivers that pass on undesirable trips aren't the drivers that hurt other drivers. The drivers that take them are the drivers that hurt other drivers because their willingness to accept those trips drives rates down for everybody.


Your acceptance and cancellation rate is important, to many declines and cancellations will get you deactivated.



Ssgcraig said:


> It's my ball and I'm going home, whah.


Your response shows your attitude, even Walmart probably rejected you for employment.


----------



## Fozzie

peteyvavs said:


> Actually the cherrypickers killed surges by flooding a market when they had a surge.


Uber and Lyft killed Surge/Primetime. Part timers had nothing to do with it.



> Your acceptance and cancellation rate is important, to many declines and cancellations will get you deactivated.


Wrong again. Your acceptance rate doesn't matter. It can drop to 1% and you don't have to worry about anything. Cancellation rate, however, can get you deactivated. I don't know how far you can push it, but I've been at more than 25% cancellation and I'm still here.


----------



## peteyvavs

Fozzie said:


> Uber and Lyft killed Surge/Primetime. Part timers had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Wrong again. Your acceptance rate doesn't matter. It can drop to 1% and you don't have to worry about anything. Cancellation rate, however, can get you deactivated. I don't know how far you can push it, but I've been at more than 25% cancellation and I'm still here.


It depends on the market you're in, I know of two people who were deactivated for excessive cancellations.


----------



## charmer37

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously, I should bend over and take $3 rides? why? I'm an independent contractor apparently. For the last 5 years I've been driving at times and in places that are more likely to get me surge and higher ticket rides. If you are that foolish that you take everything you get then that's your problem. 5 years I've been working drunks and storms, ... I'm not doing it for 60 cents a mile. You are the problem because you are willing to.
> 
> By the way folks, "Anti Surge" on android still seems to work.


The real issue is Uber lowering rates and making it hard for drivers to make any descent money off a trip, I would be upset with Uber.


----------



## mbd

You h


peteyvavs said:


> You all don't get the point. You complain about Uber screwing you with rate cuts, pax's that file bogus complaints, but you're perfectly fine with screwing other drivers by passing off undesirable trips on others while waiting for surge trips. If so it doesn't say a lot about your integrity.


you got a good point... ?
Cherry picking is just fine, you can accept or decline any rides, your car, your rules, but no reason to complain about U... if you can strategize and cherry pick, good for you.less work and more money is the way to go.

personally, If I am Uber, i would pay more to the UberSlave who does the crappy Walmart, 2 stop runs. Pay 80%to the Uber slave.
Pay more to the UberSlave whose rent depends on those runs. If cherry pickers can make good money, let them make it.


----------



## peteyvavs

mbd said:


> You h
> you got a good point... ?
> Cherry picking is just fine, you can accept or decline any rides, your car, your rules, but no reason to complain about U... if you can strategize and cherry pick, good for you.less work and more money is the way to go.
> 
> personally, If I am Uber, i would pay more to the UberSlave who does the crappy Walmart, 2 stop runs. Pay 80%to the Uber slave.
> Pay more to the UberSlave whose rent depends on those runs. If cherry pickers can make good money, let them make it.


You're missing the entire point, why would anyone who is supposedly in their own business give someone else the opportunity to screw them. It's not being smart when you manipulate the system at everyone else's expense.


----------



## Fat Man

It is ALWAYS a conspiracy theory among all of you! U/L MUST be fu**ing you just cause you think so! Quit your *****ing. If you don't like it stop driving and get a real job!


----------



## homelesswarlock

peteyvavs said:


> You're missing the entire point, why would anyone who is supposedly in their own business give someone else the opportunity to screw them. It's not being smart when you manipulate the system at everyone else's expense.


Look at the Uber map. Notice that instead of "people" icons to represent demand, it has dollar signs. People aren't dollar signs but that's how Uber has it on their map.

My goal is to run out there to grab dollar signs; save the princess; eat spaghetti; and if I have to throw banana peels out my window to make another driver spin out so I can win, I'll do that.

Get rich or die 'mirin.


----------



## Ssgcraig

peteyvavs said:


> Your response shows your attitude, even Walmart probably rejected you for employment.


Yeah, I'm not receiving a retirement check for the rest of my life after a 27 year career and do Ubering for vacation money. I am content with my life choices.


----------



## Nats121

homelesswarlock said:


> This happened about 4 days ago when my surge apps stopped firing and went dark. This data used to be open source and I have been using it to track movement within my city. It appears that all apps that track surge are broken and the "Uber estimate" website now only shows Lyft.
> 
> https://estimatefares.com/live
> The website above used to look like this:
> View attachment 333742
> 
> 
> I work only when there is a shortage of drivers on the road or when there is a surplus of visitors to the city. With this change, I won't know what the weather is like unless I'm out in the field actively anting.
> 
> To those of you who ant regardless of surge, this change will not effect you. For those who analyze and only work surge; this change inhibits all strategies. The less we know, the more we ant.
> 
> This is the message for all my checkpoints
> View attachment 333745


I've been wondering myself what happened to the Uber Estimate website. It was a good resource to find out what the pay rates were in most of the country.

In order to find out how much the driver pay rates were in most states, all you had to do was subtract 25% from the fares that were listed.

Florida and Louisiana were the exceptions because Uber and lyft raised pax fares in 2018 but didn't share it with the drivers, so the the 75% formula didn't work with those two states.


----------



## doyousensehumor

The "cherry pickers" are doing other drivers, and dare-I-say-it the pax and uber a big FAVOR by smoothing out supply and demand.

In times of low demand they stay off the road enabling you ants to get MORE fares.

In higher demand they increase # of drivers which means LESS deadhead miles to the pickups.

Above all, THEY are the ones doing the most good for keeping the rates from falling further--- because they have a STARDARD.


----------



## peteyvavs

doyousensehumor said:


> The "cherry pickers" are doing other drivers, and dare-I-say-it the pax and uber a big FAVOR by smoothing out supply and demand.
> 
> In times of low demand they stay off the road enabling you ants to get MORE fares.
> 
> In higher demand they increase # of drivers which means LESS deadhead miles to the pickups.


Cherry pickers kill surges by flooding with too many drivers.


----------



## doyousensehumor

peteyvavs said:


> Cherry pickers kill surges by flooding with too many drivers.


Why do you care about surge? You already said you got no problems taking base rate fares.

If you really cared about the other drivers, then next time you are in a surge area, drive away from it! It would really benefit the "community" You too can help benefit the drivers by helping raise surge!

The reality is the more you make in DOLLARS, the more beneficial you are to society.


----------



## 2smart2drive

peteyvavs said:


> Just because you have access to the data it doesn't mean you have the right to screw other drivers. That's one reason we lost the multiplier when it surges, Uber knew cherrypickers would flood the area and stuck us with 2.00 surges.


It's 2.00 PLUS surge multiplayer, if/when that surge happens - despite hundreds of ants rushing in - surge has strong and predictable patterns - exactly where Cherrypickers jump in, because they understood the dynamics of 'why, when & where' to get better pay opportunity - vs ?acceptance-slaves-yes-to-all ants, who don't understand their own power & options at stake. 
Nobody's fault. FREE choice.


----------



## 2smart2drive

Again, it is called a “free market”. Not rider, nor driver are doing anything ‘wrong’ by WAITING. BOTH want to get a BETTER deal. Why is there is a debate about it, or which drivers are being portrayed as ‘evil’, is beyond my comprehension! Either way is OK. Or, take the bus/or shuttle, ppl! Don’t think, that the yellow cabs of the past we’re driving at ? % acceptance. Of course, that was highly dependable on the location or THE (prime) location, (LOL) — IMG, they were ‘cherrypicking’ like crazy! Big time! Those of you, too young to know this, ASK one of those olds taxi drivers, next time you will have a minute to chat.


----------



## OldBay

homelesswarlock said:


> This happened about 4 days ago when my surge apps stopped firing and went dark. This data used to be open source and I have been using it to track movement within my city. It appears that all apps that track surge are broken and the "Uber estimate" website now only shows Lyft.
> 
> https://estimatefares.com/live
> The website above used to look like this:
> View attachment 333742
> 
> 
> I work only when there is a shortage of drivers on the road or when there is a surplus of visitors to the city. With this change, I won't know what the weather is like unless I'm out in the field actively anting.
> 
> To those of you who ant regardless of surge, this change will not effect you. For those who analyze and only work surge; this change inhibits all strategies. The less we know, the more we ant.
> 
> This is the message for all my checkpoints
> View attachment 333745


If i only worked during surge, I wouldn't get any work.

Surge is a luxury only in certain markets.


----------



## homelesswarlock

OldBay said:


> If i only worked during surge, I wouldn't get any work.
> 
> Surge is a luxury only in certain markets.


Then it is your duty to extract as much cash out of every pax while they are inside your sphere of influence.

Your life is a composition of notes that can be edited by removing or adding notation. The symphony that you produce is what other's hear. You are the composer.


----------



## OldBay

homelesswarlock said:


> Then it is your duty to extract as much cash out of every pax while they are inside your sphere of influence.
> 
> Your life is a composition of notes that can be edited by removing or adding notation. The symphony that you produce is what other's hear. You are the composer.


Can I get this in an audio book?


----------



## New2This

peteyvavs said:


> Yes, why should anyone of us eat crappie rides all day and then have to get cut out of decent rides by cherrypickers. We all complain about pax's trying to game the system, cherrypicking is no different.


Work smart


----------



## 2smart2drive

New2This said:


> Work smart
> 
> View attachment 340066





Launchpad McQuack said:


> You don't have to take the undesirable trips either. Nobody has to take them. The drivers that pass on undesirable trips aren't the drivers that hurt other drivers. The drivers that take them are the drivers that hurt other drivers because their willingness to accept those trips drives rates down for everybody.


100% CORRECT!


----------



## UberPotomac

peteyvavs said:


> Then never complain about the way Uber treats drivers, the management is only using there giving talents to exploit drivers and pax's.


And drivers like you , allow them to do so.
Churches open the doors to all people. I run a business for profit. I only do trips that I can make a profit. The others trips , you are more than welcome to take them. You call us dishonest, I call it, wise business practices.
I do mot mix,my live hood and my charity. UBER is making way to much money with my hard work to need my charity.


----------



## Matt Uterak

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


The contract allows one to drive whenever they want.

Why are you trying to control other people?


----------



## peteyvavs

Matt Uterak said:


> The contract allows one to drive whenever they want.
> 
> Why are you trying to control other people?


Why should a driver who actually works have to be stepped on when it surges by lazy asses. When these parasites flood a surge it kills the surge for the rest of us.


----------



## Matt Uterak

peteyvavs said:


> Why should a driver who actually works have to be stepped on when it surges by lazy asses. When these parasites flood a surge it kills the surge for the rest of us.


Why do you think they are lazy asses and you are the only one who works?


----------



## peteyvavs

Matt Uterak said:


> Why do you think they are lazy asses and you are the only one who works?


Think about your comment then respond.


----------



## DawnC

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


I have to agree. Also, there have even been times that (especially during the weekends, and no sports happening near or around State College), drivers have the nerve to drive to Williamsport and steal our regulars. I don't think it's fair. If it's not busy at the moment in your area, suck it up, like we do in our areas.


----------



## Fozzie

DawnC said:


> I have to agree. Also, there have even been times that (especially during the weekends, and no sports happening near or around State College), drivers have the nerve to drive to Williamsport and steal our regulars. I don't think it's fair. If it's not busy at the moment in your area, suck it up, like we do in our areas.


They're not YOUR passengers until you accept the ride. Until then, it's all luck of the draw.


----------



## Matt Uterak

peteyvavs said:


> Think about your comment then respond.


I know why you think so, I want to you to say it.


----------



## Drivincrazy

My policy in LV is: no surge-no ride. Last 47 trips...all surges at about $3.80, average. Most trips in LV are quite short...average about 2 miles in Strip area. Base rate rides are money losers.


----------



## WinterFlower

peteyvavs said:


> Wrong, I work at accepting rides, not just surge trips, if you and anyone else doesn't like it that's your problem.


Try cherrypicking, it's more profitable



Trafficat said:


> If everyone only chose surge trips, only surge trips would exist. Just saying...
> 
> Uber pays the driver so little because there are ants that will do any ride, even the ones that will cost them more in operating costs than the payout.
> 
> I admit I'm part of the problem as I tend to ant around just like you and often do low profit rides just as an excuse to keep the AC going instead of shutting the engine off.


I'm not here to lose money. Cherrypicking, decline, cancel, shuffle. I use every tool I have


----------



## WAHN

Wow, this is almost like a political debate on FB.

Everybody blaming the other "side".

While the real culprits laugh. :roflmao:


----------



## Jo3030

peteyvavs said:


> Good, about time you cherrypickers get shafted, you have been screwing honest drivers with getting stuck with crappie rides while you flood the market taking undeserved premium rides. BTW I'm the guy who spoke to Uber management and suggested that they remove surge trackers from their platform.
> You got what you deserve.


----------



## JaredJ

peteyvavs said:


> Because you'll actually have to earn an honest living like the rest of the drivers.


It's not rational to assume you can make an honest living working for a dishonest company.



Roadmasta said:


> I think drivers that drive without surge is the problem. It's simple, no surge no drive.


surge is dead in my market (Houston) due to an oversaturated driver segment. Also, many pax have gotten wise to it and take Lyft.


----------



## Mac330

peteyvavs said:


> Not true, we other drivers work out asses off and when it surges these parasites come out to compete, it's no different then pax's making false claims to get free rides.


No way is that a comparison you dip sh


----------



## peteyvavs

Mac330 said:


> No way is that a comparison you dip sh


Yep Mac, you're one on those parasites I was referring too.


----------



## UberPotomac

Mac330 said:


> No way is that a comparison you dip sh


You choose to work underpaid , mate 
Why blame drivers than choose NOT TO DO IT.
Do you think rates will get better if you continue driving for base ?


----------



## Mac330

UberPotomac said:


> You choose to work underpaid , mate
> Why blame drivers than choose NOT TO DO IT.
> Do you think rates will get better if you continue driving for base ?


Exactly right Potomac, I'll do what makes sense for me, maximize my profit by driving when I see it has profitable. Petey boy you do you and if that's driving all day doing $3 rides or 30 min rides for $12 I guess we agree to disagree. I know my operating costs and my p&l game is on point you call it what you want I'm gonna grab them surge bonuses and collect. I might just ride down 75 get off on fletcher or Fowler ave and come take your next USF campus surge right from u


----------



## UberPotomac

Mac330 said:


> Exactly right Potomac, I'll do what makes sense for me, maximize my profit by driving when I see it has profitable. Petey boy you do you and if that's driving all day doing $3 rides or 30 min rides for $12 I guess we agree to disagree. I know my operating costs and my p&l game is on point you call it what you want I'm gonna grab them surge bonuses and collect. I might just ride down 75 get off on fletcher or Fowler ave and come take your next USF campus surge right from u


Work smarter not harder


----------



## jlittle

Old thread; But many ants who are not "from" my market (SF) come in to town daily to work.

They drive two hours or more to come work in San Francisco, then they have the AUDACITY to steal my pax to take them work or SFO - especially when it's busy!

I actually don't mind.

I don't call them parasites. They're just working people trying to get by.

I don't except every ride, especially unprofitable ones.

In my City, the most expensive city in America to live in, with rates at $.68/mi and $.29/min; I'm am absolutely an opportunist:










Better believe I drove two miles to the pink zone:










Indeed, I canceled a no surge Uber ride last night to accept this Lyft ride bonus which ended up being a 15
minute trip.










Paid well too.










I'm not depreciating the value of my car to lose money doing charity service as if I am a public transit agency. We do pay taxes to provide that kind of service; and it loses money already.

In California, instead of working with Uber to systematically hinder other drivers competitive edge; we broke Uber's legs. Now all of us get pick up address, drop off address, and up front dollar amounts about how much we can expect to get paid.... and they also got rid of acceptance rates. Come join - It's cherry picking Nirvana here!

In my town, I don't hate the players who come to play. Welcome, and you do whatever you like. Hate the game instead.


----------

